# Formula - when do we move to SMA White???!!!



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Well my little boy has been on SMA Gold for a while now (ever since I gave up bf) - he's just started sleeping through (well only in the sense of not feeding at night anymore) - he has five feeds in the day and I've just started weaning him - we're just doing one meal of solids a day at the mo.

Only problem is he's still hungry even though he has massive feeds of around 160-250 ml at each feed (not sure what that is in oz) - I know that can be a sign of being ready for solids but I don't want to do more than one of those a day at the mo, as he was prem. and his corrected age is ony 12 wks - have been told by HV to just stick to one meal a day at the mo. - so do I move on to SMA White - I notice it says this is for 'hungrier babies'  

Any advice appreciated,

Maria x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Maria

You seem to be in a similar situation to me.  Charlotte was a premmie too (8 weeks early) - her corrected age is 14 weeks.  We started weaning last week which is going really well.  She's on 5 milk feeds a day (every 3 hours from 7am til last feed at 7pm) then goes to bed between 8 & 8.30pm.  I'm following Annabel Karmel's book "Feeding your baby & toddler" for weaning and she has 1 small meal (either pureed fruit or veg) once a day at the mo which I give to her with her 1pm feed.  I'm going to start her on 2 small meals a day next week (still fruit or veg), giving them to her with her 10am & 1pm feed.

Since we've been weaning though, her appetite has increased quite noticeably.  I don't know if it's because the one feed a day has awoken her appetite for more food.  In the past she's never really finished her bottle - only took between 5 & 6 oz, but she's been polishing off 7oz without any problems.  She's not had a night feed for a while now and does normally stir a bit during the night.  Most of the time she just goes back to sleep again, but since weaning she has been a bit more disturbed.  She slept right through last night though without a peep so could be her adjusting to solids.

I've always been cautious to move to the next stage of milk as Charlotte had colic/wind/reflux until she was about 8-10 weeks corrected.  Touch wood, she's been fine with the weaning and it hasn't affected her digestion.  We've got to move onto the follow-on milk soon as she's only meant to be on her iron & multi-vits until 6 months.  The follow-on is the same make up as the hungrier baby formula, so hope it won't affect her too much.  Is your little one on vits too?

I think HV's are often more cautious.  Our HV is really fab, but I found that when we were having problems with her colic and digestion probs, she told us straight that it was up to us what we decided to do in terms of Charlotte's feeding - she's just there to offer her support and advice if needed.  From then on I kind of took it upon myself to decide when to start weaning & with what and tell her what I was going to do - not ask if it was OK.  She always gives me her opinion, but has never disagreed with anything I've suggested so far.

Now you've started weaning, if it's going well then perhaps plan when you're going to give your little one 2 meals a day and see if that helps. 

Good luck!

Nikki
x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Nikki,
That's really helpful - sounds like you're in a very similar situation to me. I'm using Annabel Karmel's 'One year planner' for weaning tips - we're trying mushed carrot today - yum!  

Kamran's on iron and vits too - I hadn't even thought of that - was told he needed to stay on multi-vits for a year, and iron until fully weaned.

He's also had reflux, colic, the works (!) so am really wary of weaning onto two meals a day yet, but may have to now - will see how we get on this weekend!

Fingers crossed!

Maria x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello again

Have to say that Lottie's reflux & colic cleared up completely when we changed to Dr Browns bottles.  Couldn't believe the change in her, literally the same day we tried them.  It turned out that the tummy problems were all down to all the wind she was taking in during her feeds - flaming Avent bottles!! 

Good luck with the carrot today!

Take Care

Nikki
x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi Nikki,
Kamran's on the Dr. Brown's bottles as well, he has been since he came home, unfortunately it didn't really help with the reflux which was pretty bad at one stage - but it's thankfully sorted itself out now - it's actually one of the main reasons I ended up stopping bf.

I tried him on an avent bottle this week (I've got loads which I bought when pregnant) but he doesn't seem to like them at all  - so we're back to good old dr. brown's!  

We've just had the carrot, which went down a treat, plus 200mls of his feed - lordy, lets see how long he lasts!! 

Take care, and good luck with the weaning!
Maria x


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Maria

We swapped Heather from aptamil atage1 to 2 fairly quickly as she has always been a hungry baby! She could easily polish off more than the recommended on the packet.
Just a word of caution- we started Heather on stage 3(the aptamil follow on milk) about a fortnight ago and it really didn't suit her- the extra iron made her constipated and she had a nasty face rash which by coincidence disappeared when we stopped it. 
There isn't any reason why they can't stay on whatever formula till they stop- follow on isn't essential. I know you may be different because of the added iron.
I also found gorgeous annabel(karmel!) really useful...
love Rachel x


----------

